# Colt SAA Firing Pin



## Bob Wright

I've had the firing pin rivet come out of my Single action. My gun has the small spring and two detent balls in the firing pin, which I didn't lose. I assume I can just insert these in the firing pin prior to insereting it into the hole in the hammer. I will need a new firing pin rivet.

Is the rivet a press fit, or do I have to stake it in place? 
Any help?

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

*Fixed.........*

During examination of the parts, I figured I'd replace the spring and detent balls. I ordered the parts from Numrich and they came in pretty promptly. In discussing the problem with my gunsmith, he offered to do the installation free of charge.

I picked up the hammer yesterday afternoon and within the hour had the Colt re-assembled. Plan on trying it out tomorrow at the range.










It's the bottom Colt in the photo.

Bob Wright


----------

